# cost of keeping a bearded dragon



## ataciaras (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello i am extremely new on here and also to owning a bearded dragon.
I am currently trying to read up and research as much as i can before purchasing one.

I was wondering what the average cost is of keeping a bearded is on either a weekly or monthly basis either is fine..

Thank you


----------



## ataciaras (Dec 28, 2013)

hello sorry but how do i delete this thread as have found other threads on my question. sorry i should have looked more before posting.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

ataciaras said:


> Hello i am extremely new on here and also to owning a bearded dragon.
> I am currently trying to read up and research as much as i can before purchasing one.
> 
> I was wondering what the average cost is of keeping a bearded is on either a weekly or monthly basis either is fine..
> ...


I'm looking at getting one myself in the new year.

I would say the most expensive part is your initial outlay on equipment (vivarium, UV and basking lights and obviously the dragon!) Depending on the UV light you purchase they will need replacing every 6-12 months. 

I use the arcadia UV flood system for my tortoises and they are upper index guaranteed for 12 months but after speaking to arcadia john they will not be sufficient for a vivarium and you would need a longer tube. 

If you can purchase a used viv you might be able to save a few quid but don't get a used uv tube at all for obvious reasons. 

The weekly costs would be for food but I don't know off hand what they would be. 

A beardie has the potential to get up to 24" fully grown but I guess you already know that. With my torts and turtles I always make the assumption that they will end up on the large end of the growth scale. I guess if you were able to see the parents of the beardie you buy it might give you some idea of an adult size. 

I was told a 4x2x2 viv is a minimum for an adult but I would say if you are housing a 24" one it may need somthing larger than that.

Just a quick note for the beardie keepers on here. I don't have one yet and am still reading up so if I have got anything wrong please feel free to put me right.


----------



## ataciaras (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you for your advice.

I must admit ive been reading as much as i can and want to get everything right before getting one but must admit im getting slightly brain frazzled (which does not take a lot with me lol)

Before i found this forum ive been reading up online and have seen so many different things and what to get and what not to get, some contradicting each other that my head is in a spin lol 

I just want to get everything right and make sure my dragon gets correct care etc maybe im being over the top i dont know, but that is just me.

Ive never had anything like this so at the moment the whole vivarium, UV and basking lights and temperature is my big concern as i really need to understand all this, i know this might sound a simple thing to someone else but im so concerned on getting it wrong and not maintaining the correct temperature and using the correct equipment.

As i said on my first post on here i have seen a dragon that is 10mths old and comes with a viv etc but as much as im falling in love with her i know i need to research more :-(


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

ataciaras said:


> Thank you for your advice.
> 
> I must admit ive been reading as much as i can and want to get everything right before getting one but must admit im getting slightly brain frazzled (which does not take a lot with me lol)
> 
> ...


An expert on the species will be able to provide better advice than me regarding temps and lighting.

You will need a thermostat too to control the temprature of the vivarium due to the enclosed nature of a vivarium this is essential to prevent overheating. 

You will need a UV that gives probably 12% or maybe 10% I would personally go with the higher one but again I'm sure an expert will put you right.

You could possibly look online for some books. You want to look at size when trying to determine the age of a dragon as one an adult size could be very old. I'm sure they are full grown in about 18 months or so (I do need to check that though)


----------



## stephyjohnson4 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I am planning to get one this year too. But currently it is out of my budget.


----------



## Lukosis (Feb 26, 2013)

If you look on sites like gumtree/preloved/ebay you can usually find vivariums for a fraction of their new price. 
Give them a decent disinfect before you put anything in it though.
Find your local reptile rescue and you can usually get Beardies for cheap too.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

My advice to those struggling with understanding the correct care...Look at where they're from, find pictures of wild ones and see the terrain. Check the temperatures, rainfall and humidity of the places that you're looking at. Then when you're reading caresheets you'll be able to understand which ones look right and which ones seem off. Good luck!


----------



## parker46 (Sep 9, 2013)

The cost of them to keep on a weekly basis for example
Veg and salad £2
Insects £6 
This is just a rough estimate this will change with the age of the beardy
Plus electric bit this will change depending on what wattage lamp you use, if you use any night heating what wattage of uvb you use etc, I would recomend the Arcadia t5 12% uvb and for heating a simple 75w reflector lamp but don't use ceramic heaters on bd as they have a third eye on top of their head which helps detect heat and light so a ceramic is only heat not light sp this will confuse the beardy, hope this is of any help to the both of you


----------

